# Speckled Trout



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

Now I don't want to encroach on or burn anyone's spots but where could I find speckled trout in the winter? I'm a surf/pelagic guy and I've very limited success with trout. Everywhere I go I get chewed almost immediately by lizardfish on live shrimp and artificial just doesn't do the trick for me. Any tips or relative locations? I'm only down a few weekends in the winter but I'm hoping to pick off some specks when I can.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Black water river and yellow river systems in the winter. They can literally be anywhere. Try the mouths of all the inlets.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Just really depends on the water temp at the time you're trying for them. Some days in the bay, around bridges, lighted docks, other times in the mouths of rivers, up floodwater runs, canals, oyster beds, grass beds, deep water holes. What they're hitting also changes often too. One day grubs are king, others days mirror lures can't be beat. But Live Shrimp will work all the time.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Bayou Texar between Bayview and the Cervantes Bridge always holds some winter trout.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

During winter, they are generally up in the rivers and bayous. During warm spells, they will range out on some of the flats off the main river and upper bay; look for current breaks, especially points that have water moving past them. Twitch baits like Xraps, Mirrodines, or soft plastic flukes - most people say the slower you work the bait the better your odds, especially when it's really cold, but there are experienced trout anglers who will have success with a more aggressive retrieve sometimes. During the cold periods they tend to stack up and suspend. Look for bends in the sloughs and river channels where the current has created a hole, and for places where a feeder creek or slough enters the main river. That can work in the mouths of Yellow, Blackwater just above I-10, and Escambia above Hwy 90.

Do yourself a favor and look for posts from Jeffbro99. Search winter trout and look for his posts. He has spent a lot of time zero'ing in on the big trout over the years and his posts usually share a lot of useful info.


----------

